# Missing channels on Dish Anywhere



## Denvered (Aug 26, 2020)

Saturday

Just got H3 install today. Dish Anywhere is not showing all channels. Missing CNN, FOX, and perhaps others. Also missing are DISH locals and OTAs. All channels are on the Hopper.


Is this normal? Should I expect DA to populate in a day or two?

Sunday

Well, things have gotten worse. Now, the few channels that showed up aren’t even there or if they are I wouldn’t know because I can’t login! All I get is an infinite loop of “Logging in... you session has been refreshed.” Can’t move beyond this to any screen.

So far I have tried deleting app, rebooting iPad and iPhone, downloading app, resetting receiver. Same result.

Maybe app should be renamed Dish Nowhere. A shame because a big reason for my going to H3 from 722 was DA once DISH crippled it for older receivers.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Download the newest version of DishAnywhere for your device (uninstall the old version first). Then make sure DishAnywhere is pointing at the correct Hopper(you might want to try this first before doing the new version).


----------



## Denvered (Aug 26, 2020)

scooper said:


> Download the newest version of DishAnywhere for your device (uninstall the old version first). Then make sure DishAnywhere is pointing at the correct Hopper(you might want to try this first before doing the new version).


I have done all of that. The Hopper is correctly identified as the new one. The app is freshly installed. The channels are missing.


----------



## Denvered (Aug 26, 2020)

Sorry, I meant to thank you. But, yes I have the latest app, latest iOS and it is swing the receiver. Some channels are there but not all - e.g. no CNN, no DISH locals, no OTA.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Give it some time.


----------



## Denvered (Aug 26, 2020)

I posted yesterday and tried to add to the post but couldn’t. Anyhow, new H3 installed yesterday and DA was missing channels. Well, things have gotten worse. Now, the few channels that showed up aren’t even there or if they are I wouldn’t know because I can’t login! All I get is an infinite loop of “Logging in... you session has been refreshed.” Can’t move beyond this to any screen.

So far I have tried deleting app, rebooting iPad and iPhone, downloading app, resetting receiver. Same result.

Maybe app should be renamed Dish Nowhere. A shame because a big reason for my going to H3 from 722 was DA once DISH crippled it for older receivers.

Anyone have any advice? Thanks.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Call Dish. 800-333-DISH, Tech support.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

You don't have an "Edit" button on the lower left of your post ?


----------



## Denvered (Aug 26, 2020)

Yes, I have an edit button. No, it didn’t work.

... and, of course I called DISH. After 43 minutes on hold, I gave up on ever reaching a person.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Did you try again later in the day ? early on Sunday morning is not a great time anywhere to get the best tech support. (And I've been in the office taking those calls to witness it.)


----------



## Denvered (Aug 26, 2020)

scooper said:


> Did you try again later in the day ? early on Sunday morning is not a great time anywhere to get the best tech support. (And I've been in the office taking those calls to witness it.)


I didn't because Login finally worked and all channels appeared. New issue though - no recordings from DVR show up in DA. Come on DISH, please get it together. Really?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Give it 3-4 days to settle down and download everything. It takes that many nightly reboots and downloads to get everything into the OS.

Another thing to do is a power cord reboot - pull the power, wait 30 seconds and plug it back in. Sometimes the soft reboots overnight just don't clear out all the cobwebs.

If it's not better by tomorrow, try a chat on the Dish website, that's a better way to get through.

CSR's on the phone generally haven't a clue.

All they do is read a script and follow the directions on their monitor screen.


----------

